# PETA?Information for speech.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going to do a speech about Animal Cruelty/Abuse for an informative speech for my public speaking class.I was going to use PETA as an example of Animal Abuse.I was just wondering if they were any sites, journals or anything that is credible with information with statistics and information on animal cruelty/abuse.

I thought since alot of people on here are dog and animal lovers it was good to ask for info on here.No need for bashing just links and informatioN.

Thanks in advancce.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A little off topic - but wanted to give you an example of abuse that I've seen. I was in the market for an Arabian show horse. I went with my trainer, a friend and my daughter. When we got to the big named horse farm, we were shocked at the shape all of their animals were in. I had my camera, and my daughter taped what we saw. The farm owner never said a word about the condition of her horses, as if she didn't see it. And was asking big $$$ for her horses. I couldn't even make it work in my head to purchase one just to save it. I would have been divorced as soon as my husband saw it and knew I paid $$$ for it. 

The point I was making here is that people were afraid to turn her in because of who she was. It made no difference to me, and we did turn her in - and they did take her horses. But it never crossed my mind that some folks would not turn in abuse because of who the abuser was.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lilie said:


> A little off topic - but wanted to give you an example of abuse that I've seen. I was in the market for an Arabian show horse. I went with my trainer, a friend and my daughter. When we got to the big named horse farm, we were shocked at the shape all of their animals were in. I had my camera, and my daughter taped what we saw. The farm owner never said a word about the condition of her horses, as if she didn't see it. And was asking big $$$ for her horses. I couldn't even make it work in my head to purchase one just to save it. I would have been divorced as soon as my husband saw it and knew I paid $$$ for it.
> 
> The point I was making here is that people were afraid to turn her in because of who she was. It made no difference to me, and we did turn her in - and they did take her horses. But it never crossed my mind that some folks would not turn in abuse because of who the abuser was.



I love horses especially arabians!! How mean! Thank god you and ur daughter did what you did.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

PETA is not a good example - the aim of PETA is to "liberate" animals, and as such, ban the ownership of pets. All dogs and cats and horses and any other domesticated animal, according to them, should be set free, and allowed to fend for themselves, and if PETA had their way, it would be illegal to own any pets. 

They in turn will stoop to harming people and damaging property in order to get their point across which is hypocrisy at its height - fight animal cruelty by practicing people cruelty? Any credible organization will practice what they preach. There is documented evidence that they take in "rescued" animals only to euthanize them, without even trying to find them new homes. 

I would turn to local SPCA organizations, and promote them for your speach, and promote individual responsibility in caring for the animals we already have.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Direct from their website:

PETA >> Animal Rights Uncompromised: PETA on 'Pets'

Read the first paragraph. Do you really want to promote an organization that feels that you are an animal abuser because you have a pet dog?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They also consider crating a cruel practice:
PETA >> Animal Rights Uncompromised: Crating Dogs

They want to ban the breeding of Pit Bulls, because they are dangerous. 

What's next? A ban on breeding German Shepherds? 

There are a whole whack of stuff on that website that just makes me shudder . . . 

Please, if you want to promote an organization, research it rigorously and be sure you know what they are all about.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

KC Dog Blog has some stats for PETA somewhere on there site. Good reads all the way around. Besides.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucia- 

I agree with everything but unless I read it wrong the OP is wanting to use PETA as an example of animal abuse.

I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it or know how credible it is but PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> They also consider crating a cruel practice:
> PETA >> Animal Rights Uncompromised: Crating Dogs
> 
> They want to ban the breeding of Pit Bulls, because they are dangerous.
> ...


I am not trying to promote it I want to show it as evidence of animal cruelty.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry!!! Misread your post. Should have known you had more sense than to fall for their tactics.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Sorry!!! Misread your post. Should have known you had more sense than to fall for their tactics.


Its ok.Happens alot.lol
Thanks for the links though.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I for got to add that one post on KC said that they kill 90 someodd percent I can't remember the total for sure but its over 90%


----------



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was listening to the radio and they said that they euthanize something like 93% while the spca in the same town euthanize something like 10%


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

PETA has come to dog shows where I have been showing and caused all sorts of trouble. They have tried to poison dogs in their crates, opened up crates and let dogs out, trashed the grooming area at the show, pulled the fire alarm, etc.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Andaka said:


> PETA has come to dog shows where I have been showing and caused all sorts of trouble. They have tried to poison dogs in their crates, opened up crates and let dogs out, trashed the grooming area at the show, pulled the fire alarm, etc.


they sound very immature and stupid.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going to use this for a persuasive speech. Does PETA support BSL??


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am going to use this for a persuasive speech. Does PETA support BSL??


what are you persuading people towards or against? BSL alone could be a topic but I don't think asking if PETA supports BSL would work


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> what are you persuading people towards or against? BSL alone could be a topic but I don't think asking if PETA supports BSL would work


 I am persuading people to be against it. I was reading on the KC Dog Blog and it said that PETA wants speak out against shelters letting shelters adopt out pitbulls

PETA now seeks to kill animals not in their care - KC DOG BLOG

I just want to add that they support it by saying all pitbulls are bad and such.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ah, I understand now! for attention grabber..its been a while since I wrote a paper.
How about something along the lines of "PETA world symbol for animal rights supports BSL which will lead to the death of countless dogs" LOL well something like that

good luck on the paper


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going to use "As of 2009, the animal rights group PETA, killed 97% of the animals in their care."

I am watching the Anti-PETA videos. Did you know that PETA wanted Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream to use human breast milk in stead of cow milk?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yes, but only because I saw the videos too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't want human breast milk in my ice cream!lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL yeah, I'd like to stick with our current babies only policy on human breast milk


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

its disturbing to think about.lol


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am going to use "As of 2009, the animal rights group PETA, killed 97% of the animals in their care."
> 
> I am watching the Anti-PETA videos. Did you know that PETA wanted Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream to use human breast milk in stead of cow milk?


I think you should start with Peta, the Terrorist organization, instead of Animal rights group, saying animal rights actually implies they care for animals, clearly they don't.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a pretty good anti-PETA site. 

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Here's a pretty good anti-PETA site.
> 
> PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


I am using it. Its the main place I am getting ym information from.lol


----------

